

Zero-Cost Abstractions - tosh
https://realm.io/news/swift-summit-airspeed-velocity-zero-cost-abstractions/

======
morqon
John Siracusa was right! Swift promises high level language simplicity with
low level language speed. Apple are making huge improvements here.

